# What's the rule on mowing wet.



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I know with a rotary it's a no no. But what about with a reel?

Balancing mowing when the grass is growing like crazy and life can be challenging I'm sure.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Messy business. My experience was the grass clippings would clump up around the yard and not look very nice. Golf courses mow their greens while they still have dew on them but they also catch the clippings.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree with J_nick, it's a messy business but it should do NO harm to the grass. I've also heard it's good to mow wet since it "lubricates" the reel/bedknife and prevents it from heating up for whatever that's worth I have thought about doing it this year to see how it goes, just make sure you hose your mower off afterwards and then dry it with the leaf blower.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I mow when it's wet all the time. It doesn't faze my 208 lb. reel at all. Redtenchu mentioned that with a wet ground, it can even help smooth out small bumps in the lawn and I agree. Plus, it's cooler when it's misty, wet, or starting to rain.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Everyone is correct: It's very messy, it's easier on your Reel/Bedknife, and if you have a roller it can help flatten out some high spots!

I cut mine today after the storms, no issue.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

+1. I cut mine too!!! It's definitely smoothing things out. Water came up high and left me a mess.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I also cut mine this evening with the TruCut. It has been slowly raining all day and finally quit about 4pm. I'd say my grass is still 50% dormant so I wasn't cutting off much Bermuda but whatever cool season grass I have was getting close to 2"s tall.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Sounds good. Mowing wet not that big of a deal (actually good for reel and knife) as long is your mower can power through it and grass isn't clumping up.

Thanks.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've mowed when wet with my manual push reel without issues as well. As long as you are mowing low, and sticking to the 1/3 rule, you shouldn't be cutting off all that much grass to cause it to clump up horribly anyhow. And if there is any clumping, you could break the clumps apart with a rake pretty quickly, afterwards....if you desired.


----------

